
Former Apple engineer alleges ethics tanked after 2011 - charlesism
https://www.siliconvalley.com/2018/09/27/apple-went-rotten-after-steve-jobs-death-former-engineer-claims/
======
kerng
Actual title of the article: "Apple went rotten after Steve Jobs’ death,
former engineer claims"

~~~
colejohnson66
So the same thing everyone already claims?

~~~
9935c101ab17a66
I think kerng's comment was motivated by the HN guidelines:

> Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait; don't editorialize.

In regards to your reply: Really? Everyone? The linked article provides little
of value IMO. The claims are generally in line with what you'd expect from
someone suing their former employer, and the publication doesn't seem to have
done anything to investigate the claims.

~~~
colejohnson66
I admit I did exaggerate, but when Steve Jobs died, there were crowds of
people claiming that Apple’s innovation was gone

~~~
9935c101ab17a66
Yah people have been claiming that pretty persistently since basically the
moment he died. It's a pretty common trope, though also pretty worthless since
it's impossible to project the decision making of jobs onto our reality.

